# wedding dress idea



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I am engaged :dance: By the time we actually tie the knot I will be 44 or 45. I would like a fall wedding..

One time I was in an upscale boutique and I seen a dress that really caught my eye.. It was made from a chenille bed spread self hemmed with the fringe at the botttom and it had a matching self hemmed jacket again with the fringe at the bottom. 

If I can't have the wedding out side I would like to have it in a barn so I think the concept would be great for a barn wedding what are you opinions?

Tia
Caren


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Well congratulations!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you should choose whatever will please you the most for your special day. I like the idea of unique chenille gown and jacket. 
Congratulations.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea and a chance to be who you are and do it your way...Congratulations.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations! I think it sounds wonderful and I agree with everyone else, it's your special day! Wear what you love


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's your wedding. Do what you want. What else did you like about the dress? Was the fabric from Walmart, or a high end store? What about the cut?


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations and it sounds like a great dress.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Caren said:


> I am engaged :dance: By the time we actually tie the knot I will be 44 or 45. I would like a fall wedding..
> 
> One time I was in an upscale boutique and I seen a dress that really caught my eye.. It was made from a chenille bed spread self hemmed with the fringe at the botttom and it had a matching self hemmed jacket again with the fringe at the bottom.
> 
> ...


I love the idea along with a caution. If the hem is fringed (chenille) it will gather grass and hay unless it is not full length. I'm talking if the wedding is outside or in a barn setting.

It does sound so romantic and feminine though.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like that would be a lovely wedding. I like old fashioned weddings.

When my oldest daughter got married 2 years ago for the second time it was a true ******* wedding. She had on a black dress with spaghetti straps, and my son in law was dressed in a western shirt, jeans and a black hat.

This picture is a little blurry but you get the gest. Even her bridesmaids were dressed in pants except her youngest daughter, and she had on a black dress.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My son and DIL married in this barn.

http://www.bluedressbarn.com/

It started raining the night before and continued until an hour before the ceremony. So, it was inside. Your dress idea would have been fine but not if it had been outside.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like your idea. Sounds as if made from an old bedspread. Bet you could find a current 'old' bedspread from fingerhut or one of those places if not in a dept store or walmart competitor, etc.

And I, too, think the fringe would have to be no lower than about ankle bone if outside or hay on the barn floor.

You'd be comfortable and pretty - a LOT to be said for comfortable.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I was thinking the bottom of the fringe would fall mid calf....I am pretty well known for being crafty..My first wedding I did everything everyone suggested..............not this time. This time I would like my wedding to reflect my and my fiancee's tastes.. I already told him no tux! I thought he was going to faint with relief!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Caren, congrats to you. I love your idea for the dress and the wedding. A friend of mine married a farmer. They got married in their barn. The rode in a manure spreader, and reception in their tool shed all decorated in John Deere Green. It was very nice....


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I like your idea. Sounds as if made from an old bedspread. Bet you could find a current 'old' bedspread from fingerhut or one of those places if not in a dept store or walmart competitor, etc.
> 
> And I, too, think the fringe would have to be no lower than about ankle bone if outside or hay on the barn floor.
> 
> You'd be comfortable and pretty - a LOT to be said for comfortable.


Thrift stores might be a good place to look!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Caren, I tried to reply once, but my reply just disappeared. I apologize if it appears twice. As it so happens, I have a white chenille bedspread all wrapped up and in a blanket case in the basement. I'll unwrap it and check it out for stains and holes and if it looks good, I'll take a picture tomorrow and if it would work for you, I'd be more than glad to send it on. It's been looking for a new home and this would be a great one. I personally don't sew well enough to pull it off, but if you do, or know someone who does, go for it!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I would experiment with the skirt length. Depending on how you are built, it might look better if the solid part of the skirt was mid calf.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

The spread looks good, no stains or holes, but I can't get a picture of it as the camera and computer aren't talking. This computer is on it's last legs, I'm afraid. PM me if you want the spread and I'll ship it off to you.
Jan


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Caren! Sounds like a great dress to me. The only problem might be the weight---those old spreads are mighty heavy! I would love to see pics.


----------

